# Duda con "Fuente de poder para laboratorio básico" ( Principiantes )



## rubnelafuente (Ago 19, 2009)

hola buenas, primero agradecer a mcrven el buen tutorial que hizo acerca de una fuente de poder para principiantes:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm
pero tengo alguna duda:

las dos resistencias veriables de la placa,¿son para regular el voltimetro y el amperimetro?
¿si no pongo ni voltimetro ni amperimetro puedo prescindir de ellas?
los valores de los condensadores C3, C4, C5, ¿son en nanofaradios? ¿da igual el material?
el transormador, puedo conseguir uno de 14V en cada secundario, ¿podria servir?
tengo uno por casa que es de 7V en cada secundario y el de la tienda me dijo que me puede servir para saber si me funciona bien, por si acaso. ¿me puede servir solo para hacer la prueba? si es asi, ¿como tendria que hacer la conexion?

perdonad por la parrafada    esque aun no se mucho    
saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 20, 2009)

Los condensadores están escritos con la nomenclatura que vas a ver impresa en sus cuerpos.

- 103 son 10*10^3pf=10000pf=10nf
- 473 son 47nf
- 472 son... te imaginarás: 47*10^2 pf.

Saludos y perdón por la confusión anterior.


----------



## rubnelafuente (Ago 20, 2009)

no hay por que disculparse,
en el encapsulado de mis condensadores pone: en uno 0.047 (sera el de 47n) y 4700 (que supongo que sera el de 4.7n)
gracias por la respuesta
saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 20, 2009)

Deben ser... 
Aunque son nomenclaturas raras esas que decís.

¿Tenés posibilidad de subir una foto donde se vean los datos?


----------



## rubnelafuente (Ago 20, 2009)

ya esta toda la placa montada pero me queda la duda del transformador, puedo provar con el de 7V
saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 20, 2009)

Mnop...

Ese circuito usa un transformador con dos secundarios, uno de 18V con el que alimenta la parte de control y uno de 27V del que toma la potencia.
No me parece que vaya a funcionar con un 7+7V (para empezar, no comparten las tierras los dos circuitos).

Saludos


----------



## rubnelafuente (Ago 20, 2009)

el transformador que se necesitaria (dos corrientes distintas), ¿saldria bastante mas caro que el de 14+14? lo digo por no usar dos transformadores, pero bueno, tampoco importa tanto.
estoy viendo que el transformador que tengo, de 7.5 en vez de 7, si hago puente en medio y el puente no lo conecto a nada me daria 0.15A y si hago el puente con el simbolo +, me daria 0.3A.
¿basta con el de 0.15A o me recomiendas el otro?

PD:si pongo solo el transformador de 7.5+7.5, ¿funcionaria lo suficiente como para sabe si va bien? esque como son caros no quiero malgastarlo

gracias por adelantado


----------



## mcrven (Ago 20, 2009)

Bien rubnelafuente, aquí voy.
Primero le agradezco a cacho la información relacionada con la lectura de los capacitores. Te indicó la forma de lectura del código que se utiliza actualmente para indicar la capacidad y otras cosas también.

Aclarado ese punto y mirando las fotos de los capacitores que colgaste, pude ver que conseguiste de la marca Wima que, como te indicó cacho también, son de muy buena calidad y son de la marca que se utilizó en mi línea de montaje. Esas piezas no son demasiado críticas.

Los potenciómetros instalados en la placa son, como bién apuntaste, para ajustar las escalas de lectura de voltímetro y amperímetro cuando se montan con los instrumentos allí indicados, que resultan ser instrumentos de bajo costo y de dimensiones compactas.

Respecto del transformador, no es posible que funcione con una sola tensión porqué la sección de control debe quedar aislada galvánicamente por diferentes motivos. De ser necesario te los puedo aclarar más adelante.

Puedes utilizar el transformador de 7V + 7V logrando los 14V para la sección de control, y otro transformador separado para la sección de potencia. Solo recuerda que si no pones un mínimo de 27VAC a la entrada no vas a tener 30V completos a la salida y, si el transformador de potencia no puede suplir, a termino medio, los 2,5 A, probablemente se sature al exigirle corrientes altas.

Si el transformador es de 7,5V + 7,5V, te dará 15V al ponerlo en serie. La corriente sólo se sumaría si pusieras los bobinados en paralelo. En serie, la corriente permanece igual, pero creo que, para la parte de control es suficiente.

NO PUEDES PROBAR LA FUENTE CON UN SOLO TRAFO.

SÍ PUEDES ARMAR LA FUENTE CON DOS TRAFOS SEPARADOS. 

A medida que vayas haciendo pruebas iremos ajustando y corrigiendo hasta que tengas la fuente funcionando correctamente.

Lo que sí te aseguro es que ese equipo constituye un instrumento completo per-se. Fue diseñado sobre la base de una amplificadora experiencia en instrumentación y sistemas experimentales, pensando en un instrumento confiable y tratando siempre de evitar los embrollos de cables que se arman al insertar voltímetros y amperímetros en los circuitos; por lo cual te sugiero incluyas dichos instrumentos en el dispositivo.

Adelante pués que aquí estaré para ayudar.

Saludos:


----------



## rubnelafuente (Ago 20, 2009)

bale, entonces utilizo el transformador de7.5+7.5 y 0.15A como secundario1, y consigo un transformador de 14+14 de 2.5A (si no tienen de 2.5, no importa que sea de mas, ¿no?) como secundario2
mañana ire a preguntar por el voltimetro y el amperimetro, a ver is no me salen muy caros
una cosa mas, si el chasis no es lo suficientemente grande como para disipar el calor del transistor, ¿lo puedo saber tocando el transistor? lei en algun lado que si no aguanto tocando el transistor, necesita disipar mas calor. bueno de todas formas tengo por ahi algun disipador, si se calienta ya se los pondre

madre mia lo que os lo aveis currado los dos, me aveis sacado de todas mis dudas, pero seguramente cuando este casi terminado me surgiran mas jeje

saludos

PD:mañana adjuntare una foto de la placa


----------



## mcrven (Ago 20, 2009)

Bien rubnelafuente, si el transformador es algo mayor en corriente, tanto mejor. Pero tampoco te busque uno de 5A, porque sería un desperdicio.

Para amperímetro y voltímetro, tal cual fueron los originales, se emplearon unos instrumentos de bajo costo que eran utilizados en los equipos de radio-cassetera viejos como VU-Meters. Las escalas fueron convertidas para que mostraran 2.0A y 30.0V f.s. Eso tuvo sentido para reducir costos y para la ergonomía del espacio.

Considero que te debería ser más fácil y económico, tratándose de un sólo equipo, conseguir unos instrumentos para esas escalas, de costo asequible según tus recursos. El costo es directamente proporcional a las dimensiones de los diales.

Cuando los tengas te indico cómo los debes insertar en el circuito y algunos detalles que puedes retirar de la placa. Ej.: los 2 potenciómetros.

En cuanto al chassis, es difícil que logres hacerlo más pequeño, así que, no creo que tengas problemas de disipación. Trata de que sea de aluminio y de pintarlo con esmalte sintético, dejando sin pintar sólo la huella para el contacto del TO-3. El transitor debe ir montado con equipo de aislamiento apropiado. La pintura de esmalte contribuye a mejorar la disipación del calor. En última instancia podría ser de lámina de hierro.

Seguimos en contacto:


----------



## rubnelafuente (Ago 21, 2009)

te preguntaba lo de la caja porque pensaba hacer una "U" de metal y otra de madera, y unirlas. al principio pensaba hacer todo de metal pero me sera mas facil de madera y metal
PD:los transformadores los pongo en serie o paralelos?


----------



## mcrven (Ago 21, 2009)

rubnelafuente dijo:


> los transformadores los pongo en serie o paralelos?


 
Los primerioo van en paralelo, los secundarios. si son cómo dijiste, van en serie para cada transformador.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 21, 2009)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Los primerioo van en paralelo, los secundarios. si son cómo dijiste, van en serie para cada transformador.



Esta conexión que bien te dice McRaven se ve así en un esquemita.
Espero te ayude y acordate de que los puntos medios NO se conectan a NADA.

Saludos


----------



## rubnelafuente (Ago 26, 2009)

me he comprado el transformador de 14+14 y cuando estaba volviendo para casa me fijo que conectandolo como decis, solo se sacaria 1A, y si se conecta de la otra forma(simbolo + en el puente) son 3A.
¿que hago? ¿lo cambio por otro que me de 2.5 en vez de 1? ¿pruebo con ese aunque sea para provar?

a este paso no lo voy a terminar 
saludos


----------



## mcrven (Ago 26, 2009)

rubnelafuente dijo:


> me he comprado el transformador de 14+14 y cuando estaba volviendo para casa me fijo que conectandolo como decis, solo se sacaria 1A, y si se conecta de la otra forma(simbolo + en el puente) son 3A.
> ¿que hago? ¿lo cambio por otro que me de 2.5 en vez de 1? ¿pruebo con ese aunque sea para provar?
> 
> a este paso no lo voy a terminar
> saludos



El transformador debe tener las siguientes especificaciones:

Primario:   220VAC o 120VAC (Según la línea de distribución eléctrica)
Secundario: 28VAC @ 2,5A o 14VAC + 14VAC @ 2,5A - Es uno de los dos, según lo puedas conseguir uno o el otro. Preferible una sola bobina, dos si no hay otra solución.

El transformador que compraste es de 1A. Solo te puede dar 2A si conectas los secundarios en PARALELO. Entonces tendrás 14VAC @ 2A.

Te sugiero que cambies el transformador por uno de 2.5A.

Hasta la próxima y deja la prisa. Hazle caso al gallego: "Las cosas apuradas, nunca salen bien".


----------



## rubnelafuente (Ago 31, 2009)

hoy ire a cambiar el transformador.
el  "cable critico" pone que es de calibre 22,¿quiere decir que es de 2.2mm?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2009)

Es calibre *22 AWG*.
Vas a tener que buscar una tabla de conversión a unidades métricas, y creo que en el foro hay por lo menos una.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 31, 2009)

rubnelafuente dijo:


> el  "cable critico" pone que es de calibre 22,¿quiere decir que es de 2.2mm?



Es cable calibre 22AWG, como te dice EZavalla. Acá tenés más data, incluyendo conversiones de AWG a mm².

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Ago 31, 2009)

rubnelafuente dijo:


> hoy ire a cambiar el transformador.
> el  "cable critico" pone que es de calibre 22,¿quiere decir que es de 2.2mm?



http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm

En ese enlace tienen una tabla de conversión y otras características relacionadas con los cables, incluso una forma de conversión.

Calibre AWG # 22 = 0,0254" = 0,64516 mm

No se si en Europa fabrican cables con medidas milimétricas. De ser así, debería haber 0,65 mm o, 0,64 mm.

Sólo es cuestión de un pequeño ajuste al final.

Saludos a todos:


----------



## VICHO (Sep 14, 2009)

saludos a todos soy nuevo en este foro y tengo una inquietud sobre esta fuente que necesito hacer para sacar una fuente con una corriente de 4 amperios de salida de hecho supongo que necesito un transformador de mayor corriente  y en el transistor Q2?
Y colocando un amperimetro y un voltimetro normales que se debe suprimir
gracias por la ayuda


----------



## mcrven (Sep 14, 2009)

VICHO dijo:


> saludos a todos soy nuevo en este foro y tengo una inquietud sobre esta fuente que necesito hacer para sacar una fuente con una corriente de 4 amperios de salida de hecho supongo que necesito un transformador de mayor corriente  y en el transistor Q2?
> Y colocando un amperimetro y un voltimetro normales que se debe suprimir
> gracias por la ayuda



Bien VICHO,

1)  El Trafo debe ser capaz de suministrar unos 4,5A. Sólo se debe modificar S2 y el hierro.
     La capacidad de S1 no amerita modifica.

2)  Incrementar la capacidad de los diodos D1, D2, D3, D4

3)  El transistor Q2, MJ3001, soporta 10A en colector, pero será necesario aumentar la      capacidad  de disipación. La fuente pasaría a ser de aprox. 160W.

4) Para voltímetro convencional puedes eliminar R2, P004 y se debe conectar el + a LSP13. el - al punto de soldadura 14.

5)  Para amperímetro convencional se puede eliminar R3, R4, P003. Sustituir el "CRITICAL - Red Cable con el Amperímetro.

NOTA ESPECIAL: Nadie te va a garantizar que esto vaya a resultar. Ninguno de estos cambios ha sido probado. Tampoco los voy a probar. Todos se harán a cuenta y riesgo de quien se interese en hacerlo. Estas indicaciones se hacen en base a lógica de los circuitos y a las características de los componentes involucrados.

Por otra parte no puedo asumir ninguna responsabilidad al respecto.

Espero que todo funcione y sigo estando a la orden para cualquier consulta futura.

Saludos y éxito:


----------



## VICHO (Sep 15, 2009)

muchas gracias por ese tip solo una cuestion modificar S1 te refieres a la salida del secundario? y eso del hierro?
saludos


----------



## mcrven (Sep 15, 2009)

VICHO dijo:


> muchas gracias por ese tip solo una cuestion modificar S1 te refieres a la salida del secundario? y eso del hierro?
> saludos



S1 es el secundario de control. No requiere modificas en cuanto a tensión y corriente.

El hierro es el núcleo del transformador. Eso sí que va a aumentas de volumen considerablemente. El transformador sería de aprox. 160W.

Imagino que no vas a fabricar tú el transformador, así que, lo pides con S2 para 4,5A y S1 tal como te muestra el diagrama. Debes llevar anotados los siguientes datos: Tensión del primario según tu línea de suministro, Secundario 1: tensión requerida y corriente requerida, Secundario 2: Tensión y corriente requerida. De ser necesario construirlo, el fabricante sabrás que hacer.

También se pueden instalar dos transformadores, uno para potencia y otro para control. Mira los posts anteriores.

Saludos:


----------



## Heiliger (Mar 19, 2011)

¿cual es la función del zener - D8 es el que esta en serie con el transistor de paso?


----------



## mcrven (Mar 22, 2011)

Heiliger dijo:


> ¿cual es la función del zener - D8 es el que esta en serie con el transistor de paso?



1.- El TR de paso no conducirá a menos que la tensión en el ánodo supere la tensión de Zener, o sea, los 12V.

2.- Limita la corriente que circulará entre Base y Emisor del TR de paso.

Si lo sometes a simulación podrás ver el efecto.

Saludos:


----------



## AMBROSIA (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola  una  pregunta

•	R11, sigue  R7, se muestra un  diodo D6 que  código es el diodo o una resistencia, cual seria su valor, posteriormente sigue D9 
•	R8,sigue R13, sigue el Diodo 1N4148, continuación que sigue,  es una resistencia y de que valor es, o es un diodo
•	Cuantos diodos  1N4148  en el  plano aparecen tres 
•	En cuanto a los dispositivos como transistores, diodos como por ejemplo :  B250/C1500  
Deberían poner el original y su  EQUIVALENTE / REEMPLAZO

•	IC2 :  L146CB  /  su  equivalente……
•	BD441  TO126AV  NPN  TRANSISTOR  /   su  equivalente……
•	MJ3001 TO3  NPN  Darlington  Transistor /  su equivalente…………
•	2.7V/.5W Z-Diode  /  su  equivalente…………

En cuanto a los  condensadores  no hay problema trabaja igual  horizontal como vertical es decir parado o echado (axial)
Lo demás componentes  se encuentran en el lugar donde me encuentro Perú
-	Pregunta
El cable crítico es para los voltímetros convertidos en Amperímetros, si le conecto un  VOLTIMETRO  DIGITAL  y AMPERIMETRO DIGITAL suprimiría el cable crítico.
AGRADECERE AL FORO Y A LOS QUE  DISEÑARON  ESTA FUENTE  GRASIAS


----------



## zopilote (Jul 12, 2011)

La fuente es la que esta en proyectos, lo que tienes en la pagina es una fuente en torno al LM723, este es muy comercial por lo que dudo que tengas problema consiguiendole. Lo de los transistores casi todos son reemplazables, como el bd441 (bd135, bd140,2sd882,2sd669,..etc), no es critico ni de mucha potencia, en cuanto al MJ3001(MJ11013,TIP147,BDX65 o una configuracion de dos transistores , MJ15003 con TIP41), luego el zener de 2V7 , este tambien es comercial y si no lo encuentras puedes colocarle el mas proximo 3V o 3V3.
 Lo del cable critico, te esta pidiendo que el grueso minimo para el cableado es de AWG22. Y puedes colocar tus  voltimetro y amperimetro digitales  como corresponda, en serie y en paralelo a la salida.


----------



## AMBROSIA (Jul 14, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/imagenes/fuentevariable/FL-01-BRD.png

Hola  perdona que insista pero si te fijas bien en el PCB, si no es mucho pedirte porfavor podrias indicarme  grasias
R11, sigue R7, se muestra un diodo D6 que código es el diodo o una resistencia, cual seria su valor, posteriormente sigue D9 
• R8,sigue R13, sigue el Diodo 1N4148, continuación que sigue, es una resistencia y de que valor es, o es un diodo
• Cuantos diodos 1N4148 en el plano aparecen tres


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2011)

AMBROSIA dijo:
			
		

> .......Hola  perdona que insista pero si te fijas bien en el PCB, si no es mucho pedirte porfavor podrias indicarme  grasias
> R11, sigue R7, se muestra un diodo D6 que código es el diodo o una resistencia, cual seria su valor, posteriormente sigue D9




¿ Miraste el circuito ?
Allí aparece el código de D6 y te indica que cosa es D9








			
				AMBROSIA dijo:
			
		

> • R8,sigue R13, sigue el Diodo 1N4148, continuación que sigue, es una resistencia y de que valor es, o es un diodo
> • Cuantos diodos 1N4148 en el plano aparecen tres



Si te refieres a VR2 es un potenciómetro de 250KΩ Logarítmico


----------



## Heiliger (Jun 29, 2013)

sabes para que son los diodos d7 d6 y d5 ?
creo que seria bueno agregarle un diodo en el trasistor de salida por si acaso se queda algo con carga conectado 
por que mando el pin vz (9) a tierra ?

 al aplicar variaciones en la base del transistor interno con el amp de  error la coriente en r12 varia por tanto controla el transistor de  salida con esas variaciones es su base cierto ?


----------



## mcrven (Jun 29, 2013)

Heiliger dijo:


> sabes para que son los diodos d7 d6 y d5 ?
> creo que seria bueno agregarle un diodo en el trasistor de salida por si acaso se queda algo con carga conectado
> por que mando el pin vz (9) a tierra ?
> 
> al aplicar variaciones en la base del transistor interno con el amp de  error la coriente en r12 varia por tanto controla el transistor de  salida con esas variaciones es su base cierto ?



D5 y D6 están en conexión anti-paralelo para proteger las entradas del comparador. D7 cumple la misma función en paralelo con la tensión de alimentación de control.

El zener interno (VZ) no está a tierra. V- y VZ, van conectados al emisor de Q2 ya que, la unidad de control ( SEC1, IC2, Q1, IC1b, VR1, VR2 ) lo ejerce variando la corriente de Base de Q2 y, todo el circuito queda galvánicamente aislado del resto de la fuente, hasta tanto no se conecte una carga sobre los bornes de salida.

Es correcta tu observación relacionada con R12 y la corriente de base de Q2.

Para entender mejor el funcionamiento del circuito deberás bajar el datasheet de IC2 y tener delante su circuito interno.


----------



## Heiliger (Jun 29, 2013)

mcrven dijo:


> El zener interno (VZ) no está a tierra. V- y VZ, van conectados al emisor de Q2 ya que, la unidad de control ( SEC1, IC2, Q1, IC1b, VR1, VR2 ) lo ejerce variando la corriente de Base de Q2 y, todo el circuito queda galvánicamente aislado del resto de la fuente, hasta tanto no se conecte una carga sobre los bornes de salida.
> 
> Es correcta tu observación relacionada con R12 y la corriente de base de Q2.



mmm para poder usa el trasistor interno de la manera que ya descrivimos habria que poner una resistencia de polarización  en el emisor del transistor interno pero veo que al parecer usa zener interno ? 
cunado dices que el circuito se aísla galbanica mente es porque icb activa q1(satura) cuando no tiene carga conectada ?


----------



## mcrven (Jun 29, 2013)

Heiliger dijo:


> mmm para poder usa el trasistor interno de la manera que ya descrivimos habria que poner una resistencia de polarización  en el emisor del transistor interno pero veo que al parecer usa zener interno ?
> cunado dices que el circuito se aísla galbanica mente es porque icb activa q1(satura) cuando no tiene carga conectada ?



http://www.datasheet4u.net/datasheet/L/1/4/L146CB_ETC.pdf.html

En el datasheet, página 2, veras el diagrama de bloques y el esquemático interno del IC2.

El circuito de control está separado galvánicamente parqué está completamente aislado del resto de la fuente, mientras no se conecte una carga a los bornes de salida.

Q1 es saturado por ICb (Comparador) cuando la corriente a través del "Critical cable" alcanza la corriente máxima prevista (En el circuito original: 2A), o la corriente pre-seleccionada con VR2. Q1 saturado cortocircuita b/e de Q2, baja la tensión en los bornes de salida manteniéndose la corriente máxima o pre-seleccionada..


----------



## Heiliger (May 17, 2021)

Saludos,

Alguien me podría explicar que función tiene los diodos D5,D6 y D7 en el diagrama que esta en  el diagrama de Proyecto fuente de laboratorio básico ,
trate de consultar con algunos colegas, me indica que para protección pero no logro entender  como funciona.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2021)

Heiliger dijo:


> Saludos,
> 
> Alguien me podría explicar que función tiene los diodos D5,D6 y D7 en el diagrama que esta en  el diagrama de Proyecto fuente de laboratorio básico ,
> trate de consultar con algunos colegas, me indica que para protección pero no logro entender  como funciona.


Tu consulta fue re-ubicada en el lugar correcto, mira el tema completo, se detalla tu consulta.


----------



## Heiliger (May 17, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> D5 y D6 están en conexión anti-paralelo para proteger las entradas del comparador. D7 cumple la misma función en paralelo con la tensión de alimentación de control.


! Oh wao veo que pregunté lo mismo en el 2013 cuando realicé la fuente.

Se averió recientemente pero ya está en marcha, pero en fin me viene la duda de nuevo, como es que los diodos anti paralelo protegerían la entrada del comparador y por que es necesaria ?


----------



## elaficionado (May 18, 2021)

Hola.

Los diodos D5, D6 evitan que el voltaje entre +in y -in supere +/- 0.7v.
D7 evita que el voltaje + de la fuente llegue a VR1.
D9 es un diodo  Zener que este paralelo  con VR2. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Heiliger (May 18, 2021)

elaficionado dijo:


> Los diodos D5, D6 evitan que el voltaje entre +in y -in supere +/- 0.7v.



¿Por que se debe proteger el OPAM de esa manera?
¿Es para evitar daños por corriente electrostática ?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 19, 2021)

Heiliger dijo:


> ¿Por que se debe proteger el OPAM de esa manera?


Para evitar que tensiones peligrosas para la vida del integrado lo dañen



Heiliger dijo:


> ¿Es para evitar daños por corriente electrostática ?


También


----------

